# How are some of these drivers still on the road?



## Zawop (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm a driver and today I need a ride to and from a shop. I must have the worst luck but both my drivers had very poor hygiene and cleanliness standards. The first one wasn't as bad as the last but it still had dog hair and stained seats. I gave him five stars just cuz. The last Lyft was absolutely horrendous! The vehicle smelled of mold to the most extreme degree. I had to hang my head out the window just to breath at times. The mold stayed on my clothes and tracked throughout. I am absolutely disgusted that their are drivers on the road like this. My quality of service is magnitudes higher than what I experienced today. Theirs a problem when they let anybody on the road picking up passengers.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Did you tip?


----------



## Zawop (Jan 10, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Did you tip?


The first one $3.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I felt the same way about buffalo


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

There is no quality assurance just as there is no justification as to why we are paid 1970s cab rates, welcome to technology companies at their finest. Take a cab.


----------



## Zawop (Jan 10, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> I felt the same way about buffalo


This happened in Buffalo...lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Zawop said:


> How are some of these drivers still on the road?
> The first one wasn't as bad as the last but it still had dog hair and stained seats. *I gave him five stars just cuz.*


You're the exact reason why some of these drivers are still on the road.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

What were the drivers ratings?

U had an option to cancel and do a pax shuffle


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

At what we make we can’t afford a shower in the car.


----------

